# Creativity for Side Hits...???



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Faded_Butters said:


> Does it require having really good basic snowboarding skill sets....like edge control, speed control, body position, depth perception, shoulder/waist harmony, knee/toe alignment and so forth...?


Boom, there ya go.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Although I might answer that really good skill is necessary first, have you ever watched little kids ski? They will go to the edge of the run and jump off anything possible. They will find a little hill with a tree and try to jump over it. They will find a small swale and ride up it and back out. As an adult, and for some of us as middle-aged adults, when was the last time you did something like that? 

So I guess my answer is that you need to have no fear.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Although I might answer thiat really good skill is necessary first, have you ever watched little kids ski? They will go to the edge of the run and jump off anything possible. They will find a little hill with a tree and try to jump over it. They will find a small swale and ride up it and back out. As an adult, and for some of us a middle-aged adults, when was the last time you did something like that?
> 
> So I guess my answer is that you need to have no fear.


It helps that they're made of rubber and practically indestructible.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

MisterNarwhal said:


> It helps that they're made of rubber and practically indestructible.


Sure does.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Stop over thinking, have fun and use your imagination. That's the point, you make it into whatever you want


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Stop over thinking, have fun and use your imagination. That's the point, you make it into whatever you want


this...you got to be able to imagine it, see the potential for fun and make it what you want...because its fun


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Like you said, the skill set is key, and I'd argue familiarization with the runs as well. Never forget there's often many, many, many takes to get a video part together, even those that look so natural and flowy. 

This season I've really been seeking out side hits as much as possible, and while I'm a long way off (read: never) being worthy of a video part, there's a couple runs I've almost got a routine going for now hah. Knowing what speed I need to carry into and out of a feature to be able to pull off the next one really helps, and I'll always just straight air or grab off something new or if it's changed a bit with recent snowfall. Being caught off guard isn't fun, and that's when most of my crashes happen.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know if this is what inspired your post, and I certainly am nowhere near this level of ability, but it's amazing what some people can do. Make a park out of nothing as you said.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not that hard look at the snow and say to yourself "well what the fuck can I do here?"


Seriously, that's it!


----------

